# Anyone with Faint BFP on Day AF was Due (15dpo)?



## faeriemom (Nov 20, 2001)

It's been a long time since I've posted at MDC, though I read regularly. And today I have a question....

I was due to start my period today. I've been charting because I'm TTC (after a loss in February). Well my temps this cycle went triphasic last week, and they're still climbing which is unusual since they usually drop the day AF is due. Anyway, I had this "feeling" so I did a First Response hpt yesterday afternoon and got a faint BFP. The line showed up well before the three minutes were up and it was clearly visible without having to squint or tilt the test stick or check in different light, etc. Because it was so light, I decided to test again this morning with FMU. I really thought it would be darker than yesterday's....but that test came out faint as well (and I'm not sure I actually got enough urine on the stick since it was really early AM for me and I was still half asleep).









I'm going to test again this afternoon but my question is: has anyone else had a positive that was still faint on the day AF was due? I've read online that it's not uncommon for the line to be light this early, and that the BFP should darken up if I test again next week. But I'd just like to hear from women with personal experience with this!

With the temps and the faint line and no AF (and being super hungry the last three days) and other symptoms, I'm fairly certain that I'm really pregnant. I just don't want to get my hopes up, I guess.

Thanks!
f~mom


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

A faint BFP is usually still a BFP. You should go look at the TTC forum for pictures of tests. I think you definitely are pregnant.


----------



## ~sweet pea~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That was me, faint line at 15 dpo, accompanied by an ever so slight spike in temp (when it should have dropped for AF). I went out and bought a digital so I could read the word "pregnant" - thank goodness for 24 hour walgreens at 6:30 am on a Sunday. Of course, I had to wait until I could pee again.


----------



## faeriemom (Nov 20, 2001)

I thought about getting the digital one, but was soooo afraid to see the words "not pregnant."

Last time I was pregnant I didn't test until 20 dpo (because we weren't ttc and that's how long it took me to figure out AF hadn't come!), and both lines were very dark. I guess I assumed at 15 dpo the line would already be darker than it is. I have taken 2 more tests this afternoon though and both of those came out positive with very faint lines. So, that's got to be something.

I keep telling myself a line is a line, regardless of how light it is. I think it's just going to take a day or two to sink in. And I want to be sure (and see the lines getting darker) before I tell dh. Hopefully I'll be able to share the news with him and ds on Father's Day.









Thanks for the responses! I just needed to know that someone else had gotten a light positive at 15 dpo too (and had it be true).

faeriemom


----------



## mamabens (Aug 23, 2006)

AF was due Mon, Tue, or Wed & I tested on Tues morning & got a faint line. It is hard to explain but it was faint but still very visible. I didnt have to squint or tilt it but it was not dark either. I showed DH & he asked what that meant. lol Like my dear friend always tells me ' a line is a line is a line, no matter how light'. I haven't tested any more since then(last week) but will eb testing againt his friday to get paperwork proving I'm pg for insurance.


----------



## faeriemom (Nov 20, 2001)

I tested again today and the line is even lighter. It's still there, but very faint. My temps are still up, but I just don't feel very confident about it yet. I've got an appointment with my Dr., but they won't see me until Friday (so I won't get blood results until next week). I don't want to tell DH until I feel sure about it. What if the test is getting lighter because my hormone levels are going down?

Anyway, I wanted to post on this board, instead of TTC, because I wanted to hear from mom's who've ended up definitely pregnant, even with light/faint ++hpts.

Thanks!
faeriemom


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

My BFP on the evening of 15 DPO was very faint. The next morning, I got a "pregnant" reading on a digital. I had blood tests done - fertility treatment - and it was in the lower range and didn't double two days later and had blood drawn a third time which was an appropriate number. The HPT lines remained pretty faint for a while. My theory is that baby was a late implanter.

It's not good to compare HPTs. There is frequently a different amount of dye even in tests from the same box. I think you're









Congrats!


----------



## faeriemom (Nov 20, 2001)

I hope I'm truly pregnant! I went to the Dr's office yesterday and their urine test came up negative. But I took my four +hpts with me to show them and they agreed that they WERE positive. So, I had blood drawn and I should have my beta results today.







:

I'm still charting with FF, and am thrilled that I'm now 17dpo and my temps are still way up (98.4...my coverline is 97.5) and no sign of AF. Plus I've been waking up at 5am the last few days just starving. I'm eating two breakfasts and am still hungry for lunch.

I'm not one to read into every little sign and symptom. But, all of this makes me think the +hpt is right. I just can't let myself believe it completely until I get a darker line and/or get good results from the blood test. (I'm aware that all of the symptoms and light +hpt could mean a chemical pregnancy....so I want to be sure before I get too excited).

Thanks to all of you who've posted about your own light hpts though! It does make me feel a lot better while I'm waiting for the call from the Dr.'s office.


----------



## faeriemom (Nov 20, 2001)

Just got my beta results back and I'm in the low range for being 4 weeks. I go back tomorrow morning to have them tested again and hopefully they will be higher.

AllisonRose -- your post gives me hope; especially since your blood tests were low at first too. Thank you!









The fact that I'm showing any hcg at all right now makes me feel good. Plus I've been reading on various med sites that at this point an hcg range of 5-426 is considered "normal," and having a lower hcg now doesn't necessarily indicate a problem with the pregnancy. So, I'm holding on for another day! And then we'll see what happens.

Thanks for letting me share this here. I haven't even told dh any of this yet because I don't want him to have to suffer another pregnancy loss if this one doesn't stick. So, it helps to be able to post and hear that other women have experienced similar situations and gone on to have healthy pregnancies.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Yes at 4 weeks your hcg can be as low as 5 and still have a wonderful pregnancy. HCG's are supposed to double every 48hrs ish so your next blood draw should be as close to 48hrs after the first one as possible.

The day my AF was due ( 14days dpo) I had 5 bfp







I was convinced he first box of 3 were a bad box so I drove 5 miles to walmart and bought a 2nd box. 15dpo my hcg was 245 and 18dpo ( over a weekend) it was 950


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

faerie - So glad to hear the news! Waiting for blood tests is incredibly nerve-wracking. Did you get results from yesterday?







:


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I actually had a completely negative test the day AF was due (14dpo, 13 days post peak), and then at 20dpo (19dpp), I finally got a BFP, but it's pretty faint. You can see it here.

I think in my case, implantation started at 10dpo (I had spotting which became a "light period", lasting the normal 5 days), and it just took a while for implantation to complete. I was feeling queasy from about 5dpo. The queasiness ramped up a couple days before I took the test that was a BFP, and from there I could tell that I'm definitely pregnant.









So short answer is... a line is a line is a line, and faint vs. dark line doesn't matter, as that just shows how much dye is in the test, NOT how pregnant you are.







If you're having obvious preg symptoms, that's a good sign!


----------



## faeriemom (Nov 20, 2001)

I get the 2nd results tomorrow, but I'm not feeling overly optimistic. My temps dropped some yesterday (from (98.3/98.4 down to 97.8....still above coverline, but a pretty big drop). I also started bleeding last night, though it was pink and very light...and is still pink and light this morning.

I'm feeling like it was a chemical. But I'm still holding out for the beta results tomorrow, because I know that light bleeding can sometimes happen in early pregnancy and my temp is still a little higher than normal.

We'll see. If my numbers are higher, could be I just need progesterone supplements or something.....

Thanks for asking. I will post again after I talk to the Doctor in the morning.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Thinkng of you and looking forward to wonderful news


----------



## isaiahallyson (Jun 9, 2008)

faeriemom- what's the news? I'm currently 16 dpo, no AF, and BFN again this afternoon with very consistent 31 day cycles, so curious to know!

boscopup - how far along are you now, your faint BFP at 20 dpo gives me hope!!!


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isaiahallyson* 
boscopup - how far along are you now, your faint BFP at 20 dpo gives me hope!!!

I'm 5w4d. Stick baby vibes to you and the OP!!


----------



## faeriemom (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm sorry it's taken me so long to reply. I needed a couple of days to grieve and then get back up.

Unfortunately, I've had a chemical pregnancy. My hcg levels continued to drop. I started bleeding on Saturday night. It's been really painful (emotionally) to realize what was happening, because from Monday to Wednesday of last week I had four positive hpts (2 different brands even!). And then to have a positive blood test, even with the low beta levels....I really felt pregnant and wanted so much for this to be it. I haven't been ttc very long. But we did lose a pregnancy in February (that was a surprise, not ttc) at 7 weeks. So, this loss is a little hard to deal with.

Still, I gave myself a few days to feel the sadness, and now I'm moving forward. I do believe we'll conceive (and have a full-term, healthy pregnancy) again this year, so I've just got to be patient. Keep doing what I'm doing, and be patient.

Thanks to all of you who were thinking of me. It means a lot!







:

I'm heading back to the TTC boards for now...but I'll be back here on "I'm Pregnant" soon!









Warm wishes and good thoughts for all of you!!









P.S. isaiahallyson -- any news yet? boscopup's 20dpo bfp does give hope, doesn't it!?


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. I hope that you'll have a full term, healthy pregnancy very soon.


----------

